# Help Me Pick One Of Three



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay I want to be straight up here next week I'll be visiting my favorite gun dealer, I've purchased many shotguns & rifles from him over the years but this is my first time buying a handgun. I have a retired ranger who told me to look at the S&W M&P-40, I have a co-worker who owns and swears by the Springfield XD-40 and today after talking to the gun dealer he recommended I consider the Ruger SR-40, see why I'm just a bit confused! To make things interesting the prices I got for these make me wonder a bit also, the M&P-40, 500.00 the XD-40 470.00, but the SR-40c 399.00 . The first 2 just a few dollars apart but the Ruger is considerably less. I need to know from you guys here on the Ruger site if there's anything I should be aware of as far as problems with function and I do have big hands will this be an issue not only with the Ruger but any of the other 2 ? Also I know that the M&P and the XD have lifetime warranty with the M&P inc. shipping both ways when warranty work is needed does Ruger back the SR similarly. Thanks for your help and please don't hold back if you have opinions on any of the 3 I've mentioned.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

When i got my XD 45 it was during a S&W m&p 45 promo but i had my heart set on the XD. So i pasd on th S&W. Both are nice. I later owned a tactical XD 40 which i really liked. So i too say XDs are great. 

Ruger has always been one of my favs for revolvers. I own one now. Plus i own a MK II 22. Love em both. The only otgee semi auto ruger i owned was a P89 45. Didnt much like it. Since then ive never personally liked their semi autos. 

Lots of people do though, so to each hia own. 

I think you should lean more towards the other 2 tho. The m&p has interchangeable grip parts. The bacstrap swaps out to accomoodate hand sizes. You may like that since u have bannanna hqnds like me. Theyre both nice. I would feel them and gauge for yourself.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have 2 s&w m&p 40 compacts both are great and never had any problem. i also have ruger sr 9 compact which is the same size and weight as the sr-40c and that is also great, nice sights and great trigger pull. if hand size is a concern both smith and ruger make these gun in a full size model. the xd i know nothing about except it does get great reviews on the forums.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay Thanks fellas today I visit the gun shop!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Let us know what you choose. I owned an XD and a M&P. I liked the M&p more than the XD. The XD was a great gun. I just liked the M&P better. Rugers are great guns also. Great customer service if you ever need them. You honestly can't go wrong with any of them

If I was picking in my preference order M&P, Ruger, XD


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I'll be going with the Ruger SR-40 the gun shop said the grip is adjustable 2 ways that will help cuz my hands are quite large. Also a price of 399.00 saves me 80.00 over the next closest gun the XD-40 . So I can get ammo & a decent holster for the gun and still be under $500.00, I'm waiting till Mon. then I'll stop out and finish the deal.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Sportdog7 said:


> I'm waiting till Mon. then I'll stop out and finish the deal.


Not so sneaky way of saying the NICS check hasnt cleared yet?:mrgreen:
Good luck with your new toy


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

good choice and good price . the dealers cost is about 350.00


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

No seriously the reason I'm waiting till Mon. is I want my wife to see & handle the gun to make sure she can use it. I haven't filled out any paperwork and wont until we make sure the gun is useable for both of us. As far as the 399.00, I was quite surprised but I've know him and bought many guns from him through the years, with prices like those its hard to say no.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a S&W M&P and a XDm both in 9mm.

Both are excellent guns.

I'd suggest you borrow / rent / shoot both of these guns

After shooting them both .. you'll know which gun you like.

And which gun likes you

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The SR40 is a very good gun even if it were 470 or 500 bucks. For 399 it is a slam dunk. Next choice would be the S&W M&P for me. Good luck enjoy the new weapon and always be safe.

RCG


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

$399 is a great price for the SR40 Ruger. I'm not a fan of external safeties on DAO guns and have not handled or shot the SR40. But it does look like a very viable contender in the midsize SD carry pistol wars. I should think you could do a lot worse. I'd jump on this gun for $399.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just curious have you looked or considered a Sig Sauer P2022?

Here's what they look like










They are in your price range (less than some mentioned).

a very good gun.

:smt1099


----------

